

Absurdity Of Copyright Policy Leaves Dutch Supreme Court Confused - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120924/03124520499/absuridty-copyright-policy-leaves-dutch-supreme-court-confused.shtml

======
engtech
typo: absurdity (present in the original article)

Trend Micro AV is flagging this article because of storage.aunticles.com

